# Real estate websites shin anjo



## praful

Hi friends,
I am in japan from 1 month.
I am looking for an apartment on lease in shin anjo.
Can anyone tell me how to contact the real estate agents and also the websites for this purpose in this area? I tried to search the websites but could not locate.


Thanks in advance,
Praful


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! If you are working or studying, your employer or school should be able to at least put you in touch with a real estate agent.


----------

